# How well do introverts think on their feet?



## caffeine_buff (Feb 20, 2011)

if it's verbal situations i have absolutely no problems with having to improvise. it's in fact quite fun: i mostly enjoy having to do my thinking at chipmunk speed while speaking!

if it's about physical environment and _things_, then i suck at it. a change in physical stuff throws me quite a bit.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm fine when we're talking about ideas, having a normal conversation. Once people get offended or emotional, it's 'wait...what? huh? Don't follow.'


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

A good comparison is me and my INFJ twin sister! In a debate I'll through out a million ideas in a row, but she explained to me she needs time to think, so she'll go silent and a minute or two later she'll say her point. She said that saying it before she thought made it come out jumbled and not make much sense, whereas I could say it easily without thinking, but usually wouldn't say alot of stuff if I did think. Probably why some younger entraverts are seen as 'speaking before thinking' XD


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

tine said:


> A good comparison is me and my INFJ twin sister! In a debate I'll through out a million ideas in a row, but she explained to me she needs time to think, so she'll go silent and a minute or two later she'll say her point. She said that saying it before she thought made it come out jumbled and not make much sense, whereas I could say it easily without thinking, but usually wouldn't say alot of stuff if I did think. Probably why some younger entraverts are seen as 'speaking before thinking' XD


 *Shakes fist* pointing out my weakness! D: 

But yes, it's true. I need a lot of time to think things out and gather all the information so I can make a solid point. Otherwise, it's a flimsy as a raft made from dead leaves.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

i usually sit to think about everything, and whenever I'm asked any of those 'everything', i know exactly the perfect thing to say', so i don't have a problem with it at all, i just have to recite whatever the perfect answer was that i thought of while sitting down!

Don't think I've ever been asked a question that I've never thought of to answer.


----------



## Jidoasfdojais (Apr 2, 2011)

I think fast on my feet for the most parts, but it was not always like that. Maybe as you talk to more people you are able to reply more quickly.


----------



## peacemelody (Apr 4, 2011)

I cannot think on my feet at all! It's terribly sad. It's like the effort to listen, to be aware of other people, plus my surroundings, plus my feelings, and then to have to process my thoughts, and THEN on top of everything, to have to open my mouth & have words come out--wow it's just too much! Lol


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

_How well do introverts think on their feet?_

Not....very....well....


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe half true. I usually think pretty quickly, but don't always want to say what I'm thinking. Sometimes I stick my foot in my mouth.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I am not a quick thinker -- I need to take my time. I do better on untimed tasks and sometimes need extra time to respond in a conversation. If things don't go as planned I also get stuck and slow. Part of this may be related to anxiety.


----------



## Invisimort (Mar 22, 2011)

I normally have to censor my speech actually- after several incidents where I accidentally insulted people because I spoke too soon. It was sort of funny in hindsight- The person was a good friend, and she understood.
I was raised in a household with high-emphasis on word games and bad pun-based jokes. As long as I'm actually in a good mood I can be really witty. In a cynical, sort of morbid sort of way.

But I'm absolute crap at reading sarcasm from other people.


----------



## Jidoasfdojais (Apr 2, 2011)

The odd thing with me is that I can think of a response but often times I fail to deliver in that my mouth stumbles. Most people get I was trying to say though.


----------



## phina saurus rex (Mar 4, 2011)

entirely true. 

i cant come up with a comeback in under ten minutes. it's physically impossible. no way no how. you are absolutely right.


----------

